# Why do people move to Egypt?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Over 40% foreigners living in Egypt were looking for a better job Egypt is a country which is something of a mystery to many people and one which has very much been in the news over the last few months. However, there is no doubt that the intrigue and the mystery of Egypt is attracting [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Egypt?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"Many people will be unaware that Egypt has received foreign aid from the US government since 1979 which has been used to improve communications and the actual infrastructure of the country. " :drum:

I stopped reading there


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> "Many people will be unaware that Egypt has received foreign aid from the US government since 1979 which has been used to improve communications and the actual infrastructure of the country. " :drum:
> 
> I stopped reading there




Written by someone who has never been here lol


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

> However, did you know that certain areas of Egypt are actually home to snow throughout the year and severe frost has been regularly experienced in other areas?


*Home to snow*, where is that?

And *severe frost*, so there must be a large area in Egypt which has mild to moderate frost?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

GM1 said:


> *Home to snow*, where is that?
> 
> And *severe frost*, so there must be a large area in Egypt which has mild to moderate frost?


Oh, My freezer experiences severe frost all the time and I have no choice but to defrost it every two or three days, drives me crazy. Come to think of it... I believe all freezers in Egypt have the same problem, which is why I stopped wondering why Its so difficult to find ice cream that hasn't been melted and re frozen seval times. All that USA money that Egypt has been receiving since 1979 could have been better spent providing every egyptian households with new freezers every couple of years
As for snow, i think it snowed once in Cairo many years ago. But with the climate change, global warming and all that, wouldn't be surprised if we had a snowfall or two before the summer ...who knows, this winter has been rather cold.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*US aid use.*



aykalam said:


> "Many people will be unaware that Egypt has received foreign aid from the US government since 1979 which has been used to improve communications and the actual infrastructure of the country. " :drum:
> 
> I stopped reading there


Believe it or not this is true, or at least someone was providing the money for infrastructure improvements. I came to Alex in 1983, my husband arrived earlier in 1979. The vast majority of our Expat friends were involved in some kind of aid sponsored work, from water treatment plants, sewage pipelines, pumping stations and treatment, agriculture and fisheries to name a few.
I was friends with some of the people talking about rebuilding the Alexandria library, which I believe was an international project, it was going to be anyway. 
Sewage regularly flooded into the streets when it rained heavily, by the time I left in 1992 this had stopped, due to the wonderful new sewage system.
Roads across the desert were just that, desert roads, potholes bumps and all, not these beautiful dual carriage ways we have now. Don't know whose money paid for those though. 
Telephones only phoned within the city, most people who wanted to phone international, or even Cairo, had to book the call in advance. We had an international line at home, but it was very unusual, and only installed for work.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

US aid in 2012

U.S. to resume aid to Egypt - The Washington Post


----------

